# Aegis / Graphite Technologies One Piece Full Carbon Iron Horse



## 123riceball (May 23, 2005)

Hello,
I recently posted this (Iron Horse?) under Bikes, Frames and Forks. I was hoping for a little more info, maybe someone can add to my curiosity. Also the bike is going up for sale soon, Offers?
Thank you


Hello,
I am new here and used to cycle some, I have a bike I aquired some years ago and would like to know what the value would be, as I am wanting to sell it. It is a full carbon fiber frame with misc. components. I am hoping that there are some cyclists out there with some knowledge of this frame. Please let me know what you think.
Thank you so much!
Bruce N


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

That looks like an Aeigis Aro Svelte frame. I don't know what it might be worth but I own a 2001 model.


----------

